# Rest Evals



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Let me start by saying what an excellent job you did on this project!!:thumb: The video and pics were awesome as well. I think you covered all the bases and I am sure this will be valuable information for people making a decision on a new rest(s). I would enjoy doing a project such as this. 
I am glad to see the Muzzy Zero Effect do so well as I think it is one of the best hunting drop aways rests made. 
Thanx for a job well done


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Jerry,

Thank you for the feedback. I hope people find the information presented in the report to be both useful and relevant. We try very hard to remain objective and present the results as they were measured. Hopefully I have succeeded in doing this. Thanks again.

Anthony


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Thanks Miked*

Special thanks goes out to miked; he was able to turn around the submittal of the drop away evaluation report and get it here on AT in a day. You truly are a talented man. Thanks Mike.

Anthony


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

What happened to QAD and the Ultra rest? Why wasn't it included in the study?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

QAD could not get their new Ultra Rest LD out to me in time for it to be included in the evaluation. They tried their hardest, but it just didn't come together. Hopefully we can include them next year. Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

escpen said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. I hope people find the information presented in the report to be both useful and relevant. We try very hard to remain objective and present the results as they were measured. Hopefully I have succeeded in doing this. Thanks again.
> 
> Anthony


Anthony, 
I think you accomplished that and then some. You cant find an evaluation of that amount of rests side by side at one place like you did. Bravo!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Jerry, I was pleased to see that the Muzzy ZE did so well, as it is a great rest. What surprised me was how cheap their warranty (30 days) was compared to the other rest makers.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

If you had a problem and called Mark Land at Muzzy, they WILL take good care of you after the 30 days.


----------



## czecheiko (Jan 25, 2004)

*Qad Ld*

Thats too bad it couldn't be included. I've used the Cobra Diamondback, Muzzy zero effect, and Trophy Taker, NONE of these can touch this rest. That was a little off the subject, I thought you guys did an AWESOME job!!!


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

czecheiko,

Thank you for the feedback. QAD wanted to be involved, but their production schedule just didn't line up. We'll see if we can get them on board for next year! Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Jerry,

Mark was great to work with throughout the acquisition and testing phases of this evaluation. I'm sure they would take care of anyone that had any problems or warranty issues. Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Rest Evals...*

Thanks for your folks hard work and well done on those rests tested.
I am glad to see the Schaffer is the best pick for performance... 
I have the Schaffer tec-1 for my Trykon (was replaced the NAP quicktune 4000). I love it....  very accurate shot after shot....:wink:


----------



## SICARIO (Aug 31, 2006)

Very impressive report. Very professional. I noticed that Tropy Ridge wasn't included in either rest or sight, any reason? Anyway, thanks for the above and beyond report


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Trophy Ridge declined participation in this event. We wish we could have had everyone on board, but we are relatively new to this and our names are not recognized within the industry. Maybe we can get them for next year! Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

*rest questions*

hi i was wondering if you had the rest of the noise test results, all that were listed was the top 5.

to bad trophy ridge declined to particapate i really like thier sights and rests. would real like to see how they rate , escailly in the noise test. i have a trophy taker rest that seems to have some vibration noise in it, did you get anything like that in your tests?

thanks and great job on the evaluations!!!


----------



## arod (Sep 22, 2006)

*Great Job*

To echo everyone else. It is really outstanding to be able to read an objective AND detailed comparison of equipment. As a new comer I picked up a few magizines with the Fall Equipment Reviews or Buying Guides. Let me say this, "they say ALOT of NOTHING". I got zero good input as far as making a decision.

You guys do an excellent job. I am a stickler for trying things out myself (and have a self imposed tight budget aka. I am cheap) but you guys do a great job. The reviews give me a clear place to start.

I really like the Bang for your buck factor.

Looking forward to the bow review. I am not ready for a new one but I am getting my wife started.

A. Rod


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*Vapor trail....*

im suprised this rest didn't do better. i noticed you had mentioned on some other rests about the arrow holder. did you not use the one for this rest also? did you use only one set of "prongs" or all sets? i would like to know where in fact this fell on the list compared to others though. instead of just showing the #1 through #5 rests. i also realize it is fairly new, but would like to know some improvments eveyone thinks needs to be made to them.
we deal with alot of the ones you have tested and have to say,IMO, that this rest has delivered alot more than some, which is why i'm suprised. 

thanks for the testing though. very much appreciated!

Speed


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

What Happened to the rest Evaluation?? It Dissapeared??


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Bowhunter53 said:


> What Happened to the rest Evaluation?? It Dissapeared??



I'm not sure what is going on with it, but you can still access it at www.archerytalk.com/archerytechevaluations or www.archeryevolution.com. Hopefully one of the admins will see this and make a link back to the ArcheryTech Evaluations section.

Anthony


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Muzzy reast*



escpen said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Mark was great to work with throughout the acquisition and testing phases of this evaluation. I'm sure they would take care of anyone that had any problems or warranty issues. Thanks.
> 
> Anthony


Have had a number of Muzzy rests on various bows both mine and other peoples and just before every installation I call Mark to both brush up and get any tips on installing on the particular bow I'm working with and he is always enthusiastic about helping. Never felt as though he was hurrying me or annoyed (think I can be annoying with wanting to know every detail).
If you have problems he'll take the time to resolve them with you...


----------



## 92python (Jul 24, 2006)

*So where is the rest eval?*

I am confused. Where is the eval?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

92python said:


> I am confused. Where is the eval?


http://www.archeryevolution.com/pdf/DropAwayFaceOffReportAT.pdf


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

escpen said:


> http://www.archeryevolution.com/pdf/DropAwayFaceOffReportAT.pdf


That's a 2006 eval. Is that the newest?

Thanks!


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

zara_puppy said:


> That's a 2006 eval. Is that the newest?
> 
> Thanks!


Will have one later this year.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Anything a little more definitive than "later this year"? Next month, or June...

By the way, I love the work you do. I will be waiting, patiently, for the rest eval. to come out!


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

bow_hunter44 said:


> Anything a little more definitive than "later this year"? Next month, or June...
> 
> By the way, I love the work you do. I will be waiting, patiently, for the rest eval. to come out!


It will be after the Bow Evaluation.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks! I'm certainly looking forward to this years bow evaluation also...


----------

